# Cold front/ Cold weather wade fishing



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good evening everyone:

Waded the south shoreline today. Absolutely no luck. No bait to be found. Where should I be targeting when the wind blows from the north? I thought that fishing the south shoreline would be productive since the wind would be pushing the bait against the southern shoreline. I have to ask: Where do y'all go when the wind blows from the north? Should I look for places protected from the north wind or was my thought process correcting OK seeking the south shoreline. Any general spots would be much appreciated but I am not asking for your honey holes. Thank y'all very much in advance


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, anywhere there is bait. A north wind can pull a lot of water out of galveston bay. Not sure which bay system your fishing, but it's generally the same. Deeper areas/ reefs outside of generally shallow areas or marshes should be a good start.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TGS has a good answer there. It also depends on where you are looking on the south shoreline, and in what habitat you are looking for the fish. There are some big trout on both the north and south shorelines right now if you know specifically what to look for. And like TGS indicated above ...there almost always will be bait there also.

A great resource if you don't already have them are the TroutSupport.com DVD's. but don't let me try to talk you into them... plenty on the general fishing forum have really liked them and started to catch more fish more consistently with them. As always, there is a 2cool discount because we like being a part of a great thing... TCVA144

PM if you have more detailed questions, always around if you need me. 
t

http://www.troutsupport.com


----------

